# who shoots bare bow and whats your set up?



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Oneida Aeroforce X-80 50#@28" and 65% let off
Easton axis 400 @29" with 100g up front or
Easton 2315's with 125g up front
NAP centre rest flipper
Mini Catquiver


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Mathews Triumph 67# @ 29" and 65% letoff
Victory X-Ringer 350 w/ 100 gr. up front (390ish grains)
QAD Ultrarest HD
B-Stinger 10 1/4" 11 oz stab
Truglo 4 arrow quiver (cheapest quiver Cabelas had in stock at the time, but I've been happily surprised and like it).


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

New Breed Horizon. Also Maitland X Factor. Gold tip shafts with 175g two blade Simmons tree sharks.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I shoot Mitchell's Maitland X Factor. LOL Has a forked type rest and Im shooting heritage 150's with spitfires right now. I have my DRT broadheads on my sight bow but once I kill a couple will prolly move them over to this bow. I also have an Elite Synergy that does well with my 3 under black widow tab. I'll prolly shoot aluminums from it, 2219's with grim reapers.


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

currently shooting old Martin cougar elite at 58# and 31'' draw, using springy rest and N fused carbons.No sights just fingers and tab. Setting up 2011 Shadowcat I just bought, after destroying bottom limb and cam when my inappropriate press let go. Never even got to draw it back. New Barnsdale limbs coming, still negotiating cams.Big financial pain, the older I get, it seems more of the little brains I started with, go missing.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Oneida talon 55# with 65% let off 
GT expedition hunters 3555 & 125gn points or gamegetters with 500 spine & 100gn up front 
Bear weather rest & shortie plunger
10" cartel stab
AAE oly tab 

Still in the tuning phase but so far so good ... M


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Martin Shadowcat and Septer V.
My Septer is for 3-D and my Shadowcat is going to be my hunting bow/back up 3-D bow.
Both set up the same..57# max let off holding 11#
Timberdoodle ll rests.
400 spine Deer Crossing Target shafts, 100 grain points, gator feathers.
For hunting I will be shooting the same arrow but with a 85 grain G5 head.
Don.


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

60lb Hoyt Vantge LTD, Accu Wheels, 28.5 draw, VAP 500 w/125 gr points at 29.750. AAE Rest or, Springy, Bomar Stabilizer 18in. 8 oz, Eichler Tab.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Bow 1 Hoyt Vantage elite , been modified to long limbs using Boyds method 
Bow 2 Hoyt Vantage ltd , Been Modified to long limbs using Boyds method Both shooting 63# 410 spine Medallion pro arrows .
Bow 3 Hoyt FRX, 38# limbs , shooting 520 Ace's 
Bow 4 Hoyt Buffalo , two sets of limbs , 40# and 50 # , for hunting using cx heritage arrows 
Bow 5 Vintage , Hoyt Pro Vantage, round wheels , point on at 20 yds , set up for indoor 
Bow 6 Very old Onieda , not sure what model but I will be rebuilding it this coming 12 months 

All of the above bows shot in the Bowhunter style of IFAA


----------



## JRB623 (Dec 17, 2012)

Oneida T-III
58# @ 30.5" 
Carbon Express piledriver 350 (.345 spine) 125 heads 508gr total
Carbon Express piledriver 450 (.300 spine) 150 heads 600gr total
All fletched with Bearpaw 5" shield feathers
Magnus broadheads, stingers and buzzcuts
NAP centerest flipper
Truglo quiver (don't remember exact model) and 15 plus year old back quiver

Oneida Strike Eagle
Same set up


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

hoyt meridian 50#
pse magna flite 50#
1916 x7's indoors
springy rest
samick aggula 28#


----------



## benmmc (Jan 4, 2011)

2013 Martin Scepter V, 60# 28"
Tight Spot Quiver
Victory VForce V3 350 w/ 4" bearpaw shield-cut feathers & cheapo vinyl wraps
125 grain Slick Trick Magnum broadheads and 125 grain Bludgeons for small game
Cavalier Free Flight Micro Arrow Rest
Altered Damascus glove


----------



## Marksman56 (Aug 27, 2013)

I did not know people did this? lol, I shoot a longbow , pretty cool to see compound shooters with fingers too lol


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Marksman , i was a trad shooter for years but a compound is easier on my shoulder. 
I'm practicing with a mathews drenalin ld, nap centerest, deer crossing arrows with 125 g,head. Instinctively.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*pic*

My drenalin ld.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Newbreed eclipse 58lb 29.5dl
Goldtip xt hunters 340 spine 430 grain
100grain heads with 3 feltch blazers 
NAP flipper rest and no quiver

Sure would like to try a different rest with a shibuya dx plunger


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

I keep trying with a hoyt protec. Im a decent barebow shooter with my recurves but am about to give up with the compound. It seems much harder to me and I am very inconsistent. Any suggestions?


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Redman Lefties 46" ATA 29" draw @45lbs, Green Bow 45 maxed. Black bow 60#. Playing with it in the snow today needs a little more weight to balance. Great shooting old bows but the old GM4 feels better barebow.


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

Just got my 2011 Martin shadowcat up and running, with Barnsdale limbs, simple 'springy' rest, and either bare fingers or with a tab.Very impressed with it. Minimal effort to set up and shot 4 arrows in a 3'' dot at 30 meters strait up. Use N fused 340 carbons,125 g points, Fuzion 2'' vanes, and weight currently at 54# with a 31'' draw.Cant stop grinning.


----------

